# Best stadium food...LSU Tiger stadium



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Check out some of the foods served at the concession stand in Tiger stadium.

LSU announced new menu items for Tigers Stadium concession stands during a media tour on Thursday that included highlights such as gumbo poutine stak, crawfish poutine stak, Creole gumbo nachos and tasso white beans.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What? No liver and onions?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> What? No liver and onions?


Begone SATAN !!!!!


----------

